# Topless Fluval Edge 6g



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Do you plan on adding more plants? Nice looking tank and rocks.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Yea, eventually some moss, foreground of some kind, and some blyxa or micro sword for the back right. The rocks are seiryu stone I've Had for years.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

So I took the original light cover and diy'd in a socket and a splash shield. Right now there's a 13w soft white bulb, but i'm gonna pick up a 26w 65k spiral compact tomorrow and see how it looks.

















Also added more myriophyllum from my ten gallon.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Picked up some microsword today, the nice lil immersed grown patch spread pretty nicely over the tank's small foreground. If it takes it should fill in in no time. I also threw the rest of my myriophyllm from my ten in to fill in the background.
Here's the tank now








I really need to get a 65k light


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

I really dig this. Especially the light mod. I've got a pain in the ass Edge (Betta's home), and would really prefer to get the top off. Its just such a pain to deal with it.

Got any specifics about that light mod?


----------



## GreyFeather (Jul 9, 2012)

Modifications on the tank looks nice!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

The light is a socket donated from an old table lamp, and a reflector from an AH supply 13w kit. Took about 10 minutes between dremel work and finding nuts and bolts to hold the reflector in place. 10 more minutes to cut an acrylic splash sheild and fasten it in place using four screws around the outside. Then i just hinged it to the shelf above the tank.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Got some algae going on, and the myriophyllum died, but every thing else is growing good.


----------

